# NSW - Lake Hume. The Pines.



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well stoked to say that the Cherry is popped. Trout, Yellabelly & Redfin. All on the first trip out fishing from the new Outback. First fish I have ever caught from a Yak. 
Hit the water at 6am. Bit of wind from the south whipping up small chop which is not unusual for such a large impoundment such as the Hume. Trolled a pink Wigston and a deep diver south towards the Dam wall and then made the turn to troll all the way North to the bridge. Picked up the Trout around 6.30am and then nothing until 7.30am when somehow I managed to foul hook a big Yellabelly on a Wigston :roll: go figure. Then just after setting out again a Reddie manages to near scoff a big deep diver I was dragging as practice for the Cod Classic. All done and back at the beach by 8am.
What did I learn ?
First thing I learnt is that I know bugger all about Yak fishing. It's a load of fun, so damn peaceful and so much for fulfilling than fishing from a boat. But I have a lot to learn.
Must keep feet in peddles when you hook a fish otherwise you are facing the wrong way with no way to maneuver.
Fish always strike when you have your hands full.
You get hot real quick. Maybe big polar fleece can be put away for the summer.
Boat fisherman seem to think they can troll over you. I am a big guy so don't take that very well :twisted: 
All up a great couple hours on the new Yak. Love it


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats mate, what a blast, the pines area is the scene of my pb Brown, landbased a long time ago (never even knew yaks could be foshed from way back then).

Well done on all counts, I must be due to fish that place again.... must give you a hoy one day. Did you have the sonar installed?


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

G'day Rob... Mate happy as a pig in mud right now. Nice little Brown at 375mm. On a nipple pink Wigston that has not been out of a tackle box since about 1990. Kid you not. The Pines has been a long time fav spot of mine since the days of late nights with local girls, bonfires, and lets just leave it there. The Pines is my idea of perfect freshwater for around here. Nice small sandy bays with coffee rock type points and ledges in between. No sounder yet so can only guess the depth. I had a big deep diver running I reckon around 15ft and I was trying to keep it off the bottom so reckon about the 20ft line but to be honest have no real idea. I saw heaps of free swimming trout taking something off the surface. Couldn't pin down what they were eating but in two swirl spots all I could find we're small white feathers ???
Going to order the DSI this week. Still a bit unsure about the best mounting position for me given I am a big guy and I fill the Yak pretty well. Might just rig it up on a cup holder mount and do a few trips to satisfy myself before I cut holes in my new found best toy.
Love to do a trip with you mate. Let me know when you have time as it is a great spot for an overnight weekend trip. The van park right there has awesome tent sites right on the water. Noticed them today. It's funny how much stuff you miss from a boat that you see and hear when out on the Yak. Cheers mate.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a school of Reddys hit into a ball of small minnow and the water was aswirl in front of me on the rocks at the Pines, amazing. The bait ball eventually started jumping onto the rocks in panic, I grabbed acouple, hooked em on the trebles on the celta and caught a couple of reddys... was stunned....

Is it right that you need a Vic angling license to fish the Hume? Seems strange that the river requires a NSW Lic butIm told the reservoir is different.

Just found this..
_"Remember Lake Hume has 2 sets of boating regulations and is governed by Victorian Fisheries Laws,Ignorance is no excuse it up to you to know the laws that govern this Lake. Boating laws ,NSW all waters north of the Bethanga bridge, Vic all waters south of the Bethanga bridge,Fishing laws, all of lake hume is under Vic fisheries rules"_


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Ant... Mate of mine has been getting a few small Yellas in this area for a couple weeks. He finishes work mid Arvo so takes his Tinny out through the week for evening sessions. I still cannot figure how I hooked a big yella in the head with little Wigston trebles (all 3 barbs in deep) but got to think that from the big hit that yella was on a mission to prove who was boss. This yella was in the upper levels as well, not down deep. Weird but that's fishing sometimes.
Not a fan of yella fillets so it lived to swim another day. See you out there one day.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys, until today I had not fished Lake Hume since I left Albury to see the world in 1987. Last week I did the research and figured to just have both NSW and Vic licenses. I believe fisheries rules are Vic. 
Rules and regs confusion aside.... I had a bloody ball. Could have stayed all day but to be honest my wife told me that if I could bring a trout home before she was out of bed then I would have a full bacon, eggs and fresh coffee on the table. Proved "she of little faith" wrong and now she expects to eat my trout for dinner.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff! Used to live in Lavington and Know the Bowna arm like the back of my hand.
Do you know where Wirlinga is? (access via Table Top Rd)
If you do, great launch spot and if you follow bank around to the left you come to One Tree.
Caught some great Cod and Yellas and trout (no shortage of reddies either) along this bank just trolling Hard Bodies in a tinny, but now after moving to Hervey Bay and beginning fishing in the Yak I would love to be back there stepping spinner baits, or beetle spins down the steep banks. 
Know what your saying about the Yellas pretty big and fatty in Lake Hume, but smoked they are UNREAL!!!
Great to here the old haunt is firing, well done.


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Correct - Hume is Vic licence, Murray is NSW, Mulwala is NSW, but then Ovens is Vic.
> 
> Confusing!


Not as confusing as it used to be - in the past you had to have both licences - NSW when you were fishing north of the Murray river bed and VIC when fishing south of it in Hume and Mulwala - don't know how the people without sounders ever knew where they were! Sensibly the authorities of both states opted for the current system - each state controls one impoundment re fishing regs.


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

BigPete68 said:


> This yella was in the upper levels as well, not down deep. Weird but that's fishing sometimes.
> .


Catch them in Eildon in upper levels sometimes as well, usually at this time of the year, but have caught a few on Tassie Devils in the middle of winter, mostly over the old river and creek beds.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the posts guys. Bildad... I was looking over the dam on google earth and reckoned that the Wirlinga area might hold some promise. I like those big deep banks as opposed to the shallows. Weather permitting will give Wirlinga / One Tree a go next weekend. Great tip. Still trying to figure what the Yellas are up after.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BigPete68 said:


> Still trying to figure what the Yellas are up after.


Mate late october early november will have the yellas going into spawn mode (even though they can't breed in the lake)
It's not uncommon at this time to have 3 or 4 yellas following the one you have on your line.
One year we boated 5 yellas in 15 minutes as they were just chasing the ones that were hooked, best lure session I ever had.
Might be a little cool for the deep banks just yet chase them in the shallower bays around Bowna in and around the 10 foot mark, we found rocky or clay banks the best.
Look forward to more reports from you.
It's funny how when you move away from a place that you pine for a bit of Cod Yella action, but I wouldn't swap you for Hervey Bay climate. :lol:


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

bildad said:


> BigPete68 said:
> 
> 
> > but I wouldn't swap you for Hervey Bay climate. :lol:


Hell I remember walking to work covered in beany, gloves, long coat thermals.... loved ALbury..... (st James Cres to Sackville St) :shock:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Artie said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > BigPete68 said:
> ...


What about the Fog? Used to ride the pushy from Parnall st to Stramit near the airport. Now I ride about the same distance nearly all year round wearing shorts. ;-)


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

bildad said:


> what about the Fog? Used to ride the pushy from Parnall st to Stramit near the airport. Now I ride about the same distance nearly all year round wearing shorts. ;-)


Finaly finally youve managed to harden up! :lol:

Hell, Id forgotten the fog, wasnt that often a cracker? And so muffled when it was down hard.. but on the bright side, during winter from my office I could often see snow...

I was taught to flyfish (cast) on the grass area at work during breaks, people would aften ask us "had we caught any yet" to which we would think to ourselves, yep, another one :lol:


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Got to love the Border to live here. Yep it got horrendous fog, very cold and bleak winters, stinking hot +40c summers and just about the worst stinking hay fever all through the spring. That aside it's an outdoorsman fishing and hunting paradise only 3 hours and a decent cup of coffee up the road from the footy, cricket and nightlife of VicVegas (Melb). I grew up on a farm in the area, left home at 18 to see the world, spent the better part of 20 years working all over Oz as well as the USA and Canada and guess where I came back to raise my teenage girls. Good ol Albry Donga. Hanging at the weir, doing Deanies and all the fun that comes. Yeah not always the best weather but home is where the heart is.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BigPete68 said:


> Got to love the Border to live here. Yep it got horrendous fog, very cold and bleak winters, stinking hot +40c summers and just about the worst stinking hay fever all through the spring. That aside it's an outdoorsman fishing and hunting paradise only 3 hours and a decent cup of coffee up the road from the footy, cricket and nightlife of VicVegas (Melb). I grew up on a farm in the area, left home at 18 to see the world, spent the better part of 20 years working all over Oz as well as the USA and Canada and guess where I came back to raise my teenage girls. Good ol Albry Donga. Hanging at the weir, doing Deanies and all the fun that comes. Yeah not always the best weather but home is where the heart is.


Yep, great stepping stone to some of the best country in Oz.


----------

